# Any vegetarians?



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

I know it might just be a long shot, but I was wondering if there were any otehr vegetarians on the board? I am a vegan, and I love it.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I've flirted with being a vegetarian but love bacon and seafood too much. However, I'm really into vegeburgers now. I get this awesome spicy bean burger. Good stuff. I have found that being a vegetarian is very expensive.

Have any good vege recipes?

Jeff


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I would but my wife is from Texas so we have steaks for dinner atleast 2 a week.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Jeff said:


> I've flirted with being a vegetarian but love bacon and seafood too much. However, I'm really into vegeburgers now. I get this awesome spicy bean burger. Good stuff. I have found that being a vegetarian is very expensive.
> 
> Have any good vege recipes?
> 
> Jeff


Those are the MorningStar Farms ones, right? The pizza burger they make is also quite good. We go through their ChikNnugets the most though. We also use their crumbles to make good, super easy chili: a bag of the crumbles, a can of Bush's chili magic, and a jar of salsa. You dump the stuff in a pot, turn it on Medium Low and you have good chili half an hour to an hour later (simmerring longer for better flavor). Just make sure you aren't stuck in a car or a closed area the next day or the surrounding folks will suffer!

I'm not a vegetarian but when cooking froze/convenience food I prefer to get the vegetarian offerings; they taste better.

-Matt-


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Vegetarian is an old Indian word for 'bad hunter' :r


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> I know it might just be a long shot, but I was wondering if there were any otehr vegetarians on the board? I am a vegan, and I love it.


Going on 11 years now.


----------



## kjpman (Dec 31, 1999)

going on 3 years here, had a class in college that lead me to it, havnt turned back since.

...kjpman


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

I could do without the red meat, but most critters from the ocean taste too good.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm not but one of my daughters is a Vegan and when she comes over we will usually have one meal where we will all eat vegan. 

Her & my wife will prepare some pretty good meals using whatever you Vegans eat. Some arn't bad & some are pure trash in my book.

I think I could probably be a vegetarian but Veganism to me is taking it beyond the norm for any human being.

Besides I like cows. :BS :BS :BS


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Couldnt be one, i love too much my steaks and seafood . Ive tried those Veggy burgers and they are really good. i think Its better to be balanced in both areas and not eat just meat or veggys.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

I think I ate a Vegetarian once, tasted pretty good, but serious, I love Ribeye, Ribs, walleye, and brats. Been this way for over 40 years, hard to change over isn't it? Don't you miss the smell of ribs or steak on the grill ?


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Personally i feel a moral obligation to use my Canines. I mean they have to be there for a reason, right?  

_____rm


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

P-Town Smokes said:


> I think I ate a Vegetarian once, tasted pretty good, but serious, I love Ribeye, Ribs, walleye, and brats. Been this way for over 40 years, hard to change over isn't it? Don't you miss the smell of ribs or steak on the grill ?


Damn, Waalleye and brats.

When my buds from upstate NY come out in the summer we have a huge fish fry -- They provide walleye and I provide Striped bass and of cource the lobster. combine that with some outstanding after dinner smokes & its heaven

Never combined walleye and brats. Good idea though what the he...

Of cource it can't beat TOFU


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I haven't eaten anything for meat but seafood and birds for 10 years. I guess I just don't eat mammals (or reptiles). Oops...once I was holed up in Vermont during a storm for a few days and when I was done eating the Falafel I ate venison and peppers and rice. It was pretty good. I could give it all up except the sushi and shell fish. I love a good raw bar.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I've flirted with being a vegetarian but love bacon and seafood too much. However, I'm really into vegeburgers now. I get this awesome spicy bean burger. Good stuff. I have found that being a vegetarian is very expensive.
> 
> Have any good vege recipes?
> 
> Jeff


Once you give it up, you begin to lose your taste for it after a little while. I used to love seafood, it just doesnt appeal to me anymore. I think most vegetarians on the board can testify to that.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

my wife doesn't eat meat. Though recently she took a bit of my sandwich that had bacon bits on it and I saw her face light up....... ever so slowley Im bringing her to the dark side....... :gn :BS


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

smokemifyagotem said:


> my wife doesn't eat meat. Though recently she took a bit of my sandwich that had bacon bits on it and I saw her face light up....... ever so slowley Im bringing her to the dark side....... :gn :BS


Once they go bacon they never go back!


----------



## KlicK (Feb 1, 2005)

I've been considering the switch from carnivore to vegetarian or vegan for a while now. My Dad is a vegetarian and says that he's never felt better. His weight seemed to self-regulate when he made the switch (he lost a lot of fat).

I do have a couple questions for current vegetarians/vegans. First, what motivated you to make the switch? Second, do you have difficulty getting enough protein (particularly for those who work out on a regular basis)? And, as mentioned above, do you find it more expensive? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Klick. I'm not a vegetarian but I know lots of them. I've found most of them don't have to worry about getting enough protein, but have a really tough time getting enough iron. It is more difficult for your body to absorb iron from plants than from a nice slab of steak.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

KlicK said:


> I've been considering the switch from carnivore to vegetarian or vegan for a while now. My Dad is a vegetarian and says that he's never felt better. His weight seemed to self-regulate when he made the switch (he lost a lot of fat).
> 
> I do have a couple questions for current vegetarians/vegans. First, what motivated you to make the switch? Second, do you have difficulty getting enough protein (particularly for those who work out on a regular basis)? And, as mentioned above, do you find it more expensive? Any input would be appreciated.


Hey, Jeff said it fairly well. Protein is not hard to come by. If you are working out a lot, take a soy protein shake daily, and you will be fine. As for the expenses of being a vegetarian, I dont find it to be any more expensive than when I ate meat. I mean, if you live off the premade processed meals, I am sure it could get expensive. I find it to be fairly cheap though. PM me if you have any specific questions. I would love to help you out.


----------



## KlicK (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. So iron is more of an issue than protein. I suppose that would lead to supplements to compensate. I'll send a PM your way TSH. Thanks for the offer!

BTW, does anyone else find it funny that I'm able to research a vegetarian/vegan diet (for health purposes) on a cigar-oriented BB?  Several of my friends have commented in the past that they find it funny that I'm very pro-active when it comes to health, and yet I smoke cigars. Based on my conversations with them though, it seems that they don't distinguish between cigarette smoking (inhalation, habitual, etc.) and cigar smoking. Choose your vices I say! Junk food for some and cigars for me.


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

You know... Hitler was a vegetarian.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

soulskater said:


> You know... Hitler was a vegetarian.


Good try, but that is not true. Hitler would stop eating meat from time to deal with bouts of bad gas. He was not, by any means, a vegetarian. If you woud like, I can list some notable vegetarians?


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> Good try, but that is not true. Hitler would stop eating meat from time to deal with bouts of bad gas. He was not, by any means, a vegetarian. If you woud like, I can list some notable vegetarians?


Yup...among his many, many problems, he really had some bad gas. Surprisingly, this is not addressed in most high school texts. His whole medical history is pretty interesting.


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

sarcasm doesnt translate well


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i couldn't do it. i don't like enough veggies and i love too much meat products.

most that i've met have become that way due to some traumatic experience with the way their food was handled before it was called "food", like chicken farms...
or, they are some form of "naturalist" and feel that it's the way to go...

don't have a problem with it at all, i know i couldn't do it, but if i could, i probably would...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

The biggest reason I'm not a vegetarian would have to be bacon.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Jeff said:


> The biggest reason I'm not a vegetarian would have to be bacon.


They make veggie bacon. If I was mean, I would send you some. I think it tastes nasty...


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Man, i've often thought about going vegan....just to see if I could do it. I really don't think I could. I mean, I LOVE seafood WAY too much. Especially Sushi/Sashimi. And being in Texas, well, let's just say that we like our meat around here. The tailgate parties at the races and ball games just aren't right without BBQ meat!!

I have a few friends that are vegan, real strict ones, too! I'm always joking around with them.....One time I asked a girl I worked with: 
"If God didn't want us to eat animals....Why did he make them out of MEAT?"
She cracked up......!! :r She said that I probaably agreed with Ted Nugent:
"Animals have rights.......the right to butter and garlic!!"  

Seriously, though, if you can stay on a vegan-only diet...then more power to ya. I think I'd cave in after about a week!

By the way, there's some delicious snacks That I've posted over in the "unusual breakfast foods" thread. One if them is vegetarian.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

My daughter was a veggieaterrier, or whatever ya's call it. She started having serious trouble with her stomach,so she fell off the wagon. Her problem was she only liked a few veggies and ate entirely to much cheese. More power to you guys, I likes ma meat to much to give it more than a half hearted try. And I got the gut to prove it. Its like these here stogies,just got to have them. Oh yeah I agree with Jeff,I love bacon.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Mayor said:


> Vegetarian is an old Indian word for 'bad hunter' :r


Good one Amigo :r 
I eat a lot of Vegetables and meat at the same time.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Uniputt said:


> Man, i've often thought about going vegan....just to see if I could do it. I really don't think I could. I mean, I LOVE seafood WAY too much. Especially Sushi/Sashimi. And being in Texas, well, let's just say that we like our meat around here. The tailgate parties at the races and ball games just aren't right without BBQ meat!!


Exactly. There are some times when a only a brat will do, and I've tried all the soy crap on the market. Other times I just need my sushi/sashimi. And don't forget the 20 pounds of smoked salmon I have in the freezer.

B12 (cobalamine) is often low in strict vegetarians. Low levels can lead to neurological/cognition problems. One of my nutrition profs swore that strict vegetarians get their B12 from insect bits in their dahl or other legumes or grains. Some actually can be synthesized by intestinal bacteria, but that is the one nutrient I would for sure suppliment with if I was going veggie. Kinda makes you wonder about a diet if a major nutrient is completely lacking in it. Like I said, I have had enough Indian products to know that their B12 certainly could be coming from the insect droppings, rodent hair and bug parts in their food.

http://www.mercola.com/2002/jan/26/vegetarianism_myths_02.htm


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

im not a rabbit. i eat lots and lots of red meat


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Ok Hiker, just had my first veggie burger. 
Didn't taste bad. Boca brand if you're familiar with them, I also bought some of their ravioli to try. After a bite I added cheese (Kraft American, is that allowed?) and some spicy mustard, onion, pickle, and sliced jalepenos on the side. I had a little trouble with the consistency, more like meatloaf. Overall not bad. Can you suggest any brands for this stuff?
radaR


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

radar said:


> Ok Hiker, just had my first veggie burger.
> Didn't taste bad. Boca brand if you're familiar with them, I also bought some of their ravioli to try. After a bite I added cheese (Kraft American, is that allowed?) and some spicy mustard, onion, pickle, and sliced jalepenos on the side. I had a little trouble with the consistency, more like meatloaf. Overall not bad. Can you suggest any brands for this stuff?
> radaR


Morningstar Farms Burgers. They have a couple types, but these are the ones that sell 4 per the 12 oz box.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

pds said:


> Morningstar Farms Burgers. They have a couple types, but these are the ones that sell 4 per the 12 oz box.


Thanks, I think I've seen them locally. I can't promise that I'll walk past a porterhouse, but I've been wanting to try eating less meats for some time now. Edisonbird's daughter is a vegetarian, and she gave him a spinach salad recipe that he passed along that I make all the time, it's great.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

radar said:


> Ok Hiker, just had my first veggie burger.
> Didn't taste bad. Boca brand if you're familiar with them, I also bought some of their ravioli to try. After a bite I added cheese (Kraft American, is that allowed?) and some spicy mustard, onion, pickle, and sliced jalepenos on the side. I had a little trouble with the consistency, more like meatloaf. Overall not bad. Can you suggest any brands for this stuff?
> radaR


Hey, there are a million different types out there. The ones that I like are the Sunshine burgers, but not the BBQ flavored ones. Some other stuff that is worth trying is the Quorn chicken. I dont eat it anymore because it is not vegan, but it tastes just like grilled chicken. Also, the real good stuff is things like rice and beans, and grilled veggies and tofu. A warning though, some people cant stand tofu. I love it, but I didnt like it when I first became a vegetarian. The veggie burgers at burger king are great. I eat a lot of them.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

What's the difference between vegetarian and vegan? 
Burger King has Veggie Burgers! WOW!


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

radar said:


> What's the difference between vegetarian and vegan?
> Burger King has Veggie Burgers! WOW!


A vegan does not comsume any animal products. I dont eat any animal products at all. So now eggs or dairy. Vegetarian just means to not eat meat. Of course, there are people who are on both extremes. I do my thing and it works for me. Oh, and the BK veggie is awesome. It has 200 calories. The normal whopper has 700. I believe it has almost the same amount of protein as well.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> A vegan does not comsume any animal products. I dont eat any animal products at all. So now eggs or dairy. Vegetarian just means to not eat meat. Of course, there are people who are on both extremes. I do my thing and it works for me. Oh, and the BK veggie is awesome. It has 200 calories. The normal whopper has 700. I believe it has almost the same amount of protein as well.


Thanks, I went to some Vegan sites and got an idea of the difference. I don't believe I could go as far as that with it. I wear leather shoes, jackets, etc.., and my son and I play baseball with leather gloves and balls. I just don't think total deletion of animal products or by-products is possible for me. Plus like I've said, walking past a porterhouse would be pure Hell for me at this point. I think a primarily vegetarian diet might be possible for me though, the health aspects appeal to me anyway. Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions.


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

Mayor said:


> Vegetarian is an old Indian word for 'bad hunter' :r


 :r

I am far from vegetarian but I do minimize my meat intake because of the energy costs.

butttt like others...i enjoy meat too much, and seafood, and crawfish.


----------

